# Massanutten Summit Aug 14-21 2 bdrm $ 475.00



## Steve NH (Jul 5, 2015)

The Summit @ Massanutten
Renting out 168L - Summit -Grenoble Woods 
We handpicked this unit. We stay in this unit often and believe it has the best view in the whole place.

Summit at Massanutten 
1822 Resort Drive 
McGaheysville VA 22840


----------



## Steve NH (Jul 10, 2015)

Dropping price to $ 435.00
Lower Unit only..


----------



## ChocLot (Jul 11, 2015)

If still avaliable, I'd like to learn more.

Thanks.

Lekia_Hall@hotmail.com


----------



## Steve NH (Jul 13, 2015)

ChocLot said:


> If still avaliable, I'd like to learn more.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Lekia_Hall@hotmail.com



Thank you for the inquiry - Still available 
Email sent


----------



## Steve NH (Jul 20, 2015)

Still available


----------



## Davidr (Aug 7, 2015)

Is this still available?  It's a 2 bedroom 2 bath unit?


----------



## vacationlover2 (Aug 9, 2015)

Steve NH said:


> The Summit @ Massanutten
> Renting out 168L - Summit -Grenoble Woods
> We handpicked this unit. We stay in this unit often and believe it has the best view in the whole place.
> 
> ...


Can you please let me know the details of this resort and any extra fees?


----------



## Steve NH (Aug 10, 2015)

Rented out - thank you for viewing


----------

